# The Code Book



## jrkimbrell (Mar 20, 2010)

When you are initiated as an EA, it is made very clear that nothing is to written, printed, carved, stamped etc. I know my dad had a code book, and it has been mentioned to me recently. I have been told by a Brother that this and any other materials are "illegal" under the Grand Lodge of Texas. I don't believe that I should use anything to study for my degree, it should all be memory work, isn't that correct? Also, I know that as an EA I am not allowed to wear anything identifying myself as a Mason, one Brother told me that if someone were to ask me if I am, I can answer yes, but that's about it. Am I allowed to freely tell someone that I am a Mason?


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 20, 2010)

jrkimbrell said:


> When you are initiated as an EA, it is made very clear that nothing is to written, printed, carved, stamped etc. I know my dad had a code book, and it has been mentioned to me recently. I have been told by a Brother that this and any other materials are "illegal" under the Grand Lodge of Texas.



Master Masons who have already passed their proficiency exams may possess code books EXCEPT on Lodge property or in the presence of a candidate. (Art. 505 [20]) As any Mason who has not yet passed their MM proficiency is still a "candidate", they may not possess a code book. 



jrkimbrell said:


> I don't believe that I should use anything to study for my degree, it should all be memory work, isn't that correct?


  Correct. Code books are intended strictly to aid one's memory in the work already learned via "mouth to ear".



jrkimbrell said:


> Also, I know that as an EA I am not allowed to wear anything identifying myself as a Mason. One Brother told me that if someone were to ask me if I am, I can answer yes, but that's about it. Am I allowed to freely tell someone that I am a Mason?



You can, but some who don't understand or have wrong ideas about the Craft may try to lead you into an argument regarding it. Don't let them. As stated in the EA Charge, which was read or recited to you at the end of your initiation, "_neither are you to suffer your zeal for the institution to lead you into argument with those who, through ignorance, may ridicule it._"

Good luck to you- I hope you enjoy your Masonic journey as much as I have mine!


----------



## jrkimbrell (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks! I want to make sure I adhere to everything I should. I want to make sure I do not do _ANYTHING_  I am not suppose to.


----------



## turtle (Mar 25, 2010)

Congrats brother I too have started my journey


----------



## Chuckfw (Apr 7, 2010)

Code books, (called "cyphers") have been around for many years, written for each state.  In many states, they are and have been "legal" to use, but not in Texas until recently when the Grand Lodge allowed them.  Many, many MMs in Texas have used them through the years to maintain their fraternal memory... largely for instructing a candidate.  While the practice was against Grand Lodge laws, it was done anyway, but not discussed openly.  I would say, if your instructor is using one to help you (without letting you look at it), ask him about your thoughts rather than openly question his actions here.  As long as you are getting correct instruction, why worry, you don't really know too much about Masonry yet.  There is an old understanding, you are the student and your instructor is your mentor, you meet when and where he says, at his convenience.  He's trying to help you in the only way he can.


----------



## Casey (Apr 9, 2010)

I applaud you for asking questions, there is so much to learn and the only way to know about things like this are to ask questions of knowledgeable brethren when they arise.  

I asked my mentor about that code book when I was learning my work too, b/c I also had heard it mentioned.


----------



## jrkimbrell (Apr 10, 2010)

Would you happen to be Chuck in Aledo?


----------



## Chuckfw (Apr 10, 2010)

jrkimbrell said:


> Would you happen to be Chuck in Aledo?



Yes, I guess so, but it's Willow Park.  I spoke to Wayne the other day and he said that Weatherford was having a EA degree next week, has he said anything to you about it yet?  It may do you some good to go watch one, just relax and watch.  They have your paperwork now and you can meet some of the guys from that lodge.


----------



## fairbanks1363pm (Apr 15, 2010)

you would be suprised who has a codebook.  we had an old district instructor who would tear you up if he heard you had a codebook.  when he died his wife brought his masonic belongings to the lodge and behold a codebook.  i was told look you didnt write it,  this this is an aid for the memory.  thats how i see it.  i have had an a certificate for 4 years and my dad has been my instructor.  when he is busy and our schedules conflict that book is very handy to keep up on degrees and lectures.  they have been around for a long time and always will be.  i have come to the point where it is a non issue as long as i dont see one at lodge.


----------

